# Metal pictures including my 7 string



## maliciousteve (Apr 7, 2006)

Pretty good gig really


----------



## David (Apr 7, 2006)

awesome man 


what type of guitar is that? UV neck with a... yeah, lol, I'm such a newb


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 7, 2006)

It's a Universe neck with a custom body. 1 EMG 707, volume and tone and a edge trem. Made by Feline Guitars.


----------



## Leon (Apr 7, 2006)

band t-shirt = metal

blue jeans = metal

flanel = NOT METAL


----------



## Shawn (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool photos, I like your Custom Feline UV.


----------



## usagi (Apr 7, 2006)

Bass player's strap = METAL!


----------



## Shannon (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice axe!


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Apr 8, 2006)

your uv is nice


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice guitar Steve! Is the body painted in that aged white? Also, does the other guitarist in your band play a 7?


----------



## maskofduality (Apr 8, 2006)

hehe I think I remember you posting up that sevenstring before... it looks even cooler being played 

I seriously hope this Mikey fellow is just drunk at the moment...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 8, 2006)

maskofduality said:


> I seriously hope this Mikey fellow is just drunk at the moment...


 
What does it matter? He's been banned.


----------



## maskofduality (Apr 8, 2006)

yea i just realized that now


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 8, 2006)

maskofduality said:


> hehe I think I remember you posting up that sevenstring before... it looks even cooler being played
> 
> I seriously hope this Mikey fellow is just drunk at the moment...




Yeah it was painted aged white to match the headstock which had aged a bit.

The other guitarist used to play a Washburn WG587V, but he sold it and bought an Ibanez SZ320


----------



## Tombinator (Apr 12, 2006)

Allen Garrow said:


> what the hell? How in the hell do you follow ^ that post?
> 
> ~A



Hmmm, I'm guessing it's all about timing. Rabbits shit every 4/4. Dogs that hunt them every 3/4. Antelopes possibly at a 7/16. Geez!

As for playing in quarter notes, halves, wholes, 8th's, 16th's, 32nd's, etc. is another subject in itself.


----------



## Regor (Apr 12, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> What does it matter? He's been banned.



 

Did I miss something?


----------



## noodles (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice looking guitar. Did it come with a tone knob, or did you mod it?


----------



## Jason (Apr 12, 2006)

Leon said:


> band t-shirt = metal
> 
> blue jeans = metal
> 
> flanel = NOT METAL



white shoes = not metal 



Regor said:


> Did I miss something?



i think he got banned ans his posts trimmed rog cause im lost too


----------



## noodles (Apr 12, 2006)

.jason. said:


> white shoes = not metal



You just said every thrash band from the eighties is not metal.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 12, 2006)

Regor said:


> Did I miss something?


 
Some tool posted fuckloads of crap and got himself banned in about 3 hours. His posts were trimmed as they weren't constructive at all.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2006)

noodles said:


> You just said every thrash band from the eighties is not metal.


With the laces only half way up the shoe, and the tongue sticking WAY up over the bottoms of the tight-ass jeans.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 12, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> With the laces only half way up the shoe, and the tongue sticking WAY up over the bottoms of the tight-ass jeans.



Damn straight. Let me see if I can find any pictures of me that way - you guys would probably find it hilarious.


----------



## noodles (Apr 12, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> With the laces only half way up the shoe, and the tongue sticking WAY up over the bottoms of the tight-ass jeans.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2006)

And we have a winnah! ^


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 12, 2006)

If Dave can wear all black clothes and some white ass sneakers, then damn it I think we all owe it to the man to follow suit and do the same. Bring back the 80"s!!!!!


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 12, 2006)

noodles said:


>



Hahaha! Excellent. I used to wonder how the hell they were able to put those jeans on.  

Concerning the guitar, it's very cool looking - quite a unique instrument.


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 12, 2006)

For you guys that were actually alive and wore those jeans didn't whose things hurt the goods????


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 12, 2006)

Look how small the ankles are.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 12, 2006)

I wore a pair of these tight high water jeans about 2 weeks ago (I had rapidly outgrown them). My crotch was hurting the whole day. There wasn't even room for me to stick my hand down there to make adjustments.

I really don't see how you guys managed those.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 12, 2006)

Umm they had spandex in them, they weren't just normal cotton ones...I've got some like that (literally exactly like in the pic) and they stretch like crazy, they're like 3% spandex or something. They're too big though so I don't wear 'em much.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 13, 2006)

See, maybe it's because I was in high school when nu-metal hit big, but I'm still like my pants baggy  Not extremely baggy, but pretty big. I still remember when the two guitarists in Finger Eleven had those really gigantic pants (like, a full-size skirt for each leg basically ).




(loved his style back then, worked perfectly with his stage presence, and those Tele Plus guitars are sweet too)

On a side note, you've gotta have big balls to play a PRS like this guy does. He practically throws the thing around  (though this pic looks to be one of his SE models, he has a couple Swamp Ash Specials he's had for years that he does the same things with)


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 13, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> See, maybe it's because I was in high school when nu-metal hit big, but I'm still like my pants baggy  Not extremely baggy, but pretty big. I still remember when the two guitarists in Finger Eleven had those really gigantic pants (like, a full-size skirt for each leg basically ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 i used to wear the same type of jeans too untill i realised that i looked like a f*cking clown! god, i will look back on some of the pictures i have and think "what the hell was i thinking"


----------



## noodles (Apr 13, 2006)

maliciousteve said:


> i used to wear the same type of jeans too untill i realised that i looked like a f*cking clown! god, i will look back on some of the pictures i have and think "what the hell was i thinking"



As I get older, I find myself saying that about every ten years... 

I'll have to dig up the pictures of me with tight jeans, white sneakers, and a mullet.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 14, 2006)

maliciousteve said:


> i used to wear the same type of jeans too untill i realised that i looked like a f*cking clown! god, i will look back on some of the pictures i have and think "what the hell was i thinking"


 
I never wore trousers that big, but I still love my Criminal Damage baggies, they're so comfortable. I've got a cool pair of Cyberdog baggies as well. The best bit is I'm the right height to wear them, they stop just above the ground so they don't get worn away and fray. Unfortunately the ex used to nab my black C.D. ones all the time and she's fucked the bottoms of them completely.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hahahaha the "goth-industrial" pants hahaha, those things are always a good laugh (ya know the ones with chains and stuff)...back in the mid-90s JNCO had some absolutely massive ones.


----------

